# best ways to market your business..?



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

i hope i have posted in the right forums..so on to my questions...what are the best and proven ways to get your name out there in the public eye..? best ways to get customers..? what type of advertising works best besides word of mouth...i have been screen printing for a long time.(always printing for someone else)..but now its time to spread my wings and fly..


----------



## Leola (May 14, 2010)

Trying to get pass go! Hello everyone


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I think one of the most effective ways is to really define who your target market is and then find out what they read online, where they go, etc and start showing up in those places. Bloggers in your target market are great because they can help you spread the word to thousands of people!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you looking to sell locally or online? 

If it's locally, join your Chamber of Commerce. Network at every event you can attend. Always wear your own work and carry business cards. Check if your community has a street fair or business district sidewalk sale and try to be part of that. Get listed in local search engines. 

If you want to sell online, figure out who your target market is and where they go online. Start a Twitter and a Facebook account. Join forums that your target audience frequents. Make yourself part of the online community, don't just be there to sell.


----------



## Exoul (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the best way is online first, get a lot of ads spreading, then when you get enough money, you can start making commercials.


----------



## amnesia (Oct 13, 2009)

in my area, a college town, we have a weekly farmers market. thousands of people go so i plan to walk it and pass out fliers. 

also we have a pretty large bar scene so i plan to make my rounds there at once a week dropping fliers on the tables and whatnot. 

supply bands with free shirts 

theres lots of fairly cheap ways to market. you just gotta be consistent. hope this got the gears movin.


----------



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

TAKE CARE OF YOUR CUSTOMERS. They will spread the word.
Bad news travels ten times faster than good!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

amnesia said:


> in my area, ...we have a weekly farmers market. thousands of people go so i plan to walk it and pass out fliers.


we have one too and our store is in the location of the market. anyone passing out flyers are ejected unless they pay rent for a space.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks to everyone who has responded so far...great suggestions..


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

We have put some money into advertising and we also do some web marketing, but our customers bring us the most business. Keep your customers happy!


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

try adwords its good and it works but need to make sure keywords are selected correctly to target your market


----------



## ODEEWorld (Jun 17, 2010)

susanralf said:


> try adwords its good and it works but need to make sure keywords are selected correctly to target your market


Hey Susan,

I've been wondering about adwords. We have tried to be really selective with our key words, but still haven't seen much success. What type of return on investment do you expect out of your keywords? Do they pay for themselves?


----------

